# Big 'n Little together



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:
*
Big &amp; Little Rabbits hanging out together
































*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Samantha Jane the Flemish Giant and Teresa Mekare the Netherland Dwarf


----------



## naturestee (Apr 27, 2007)

Oberon (NZ White) and Fey (Dwarf Hotot)









Oberon and Sprite (Dwarf Hotot)


----------



## Leaf (Aug 9, 2007)

Bumble Bee, Onion & Cricket. Bumble Bee is almost the same age as O & C, but so tiny next to the others!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 9, 2007)

Great Thread and great pictures.

Peg is that Tiny? Are those other bunnies yours? If so I didn't realize you had other type of rabbits other than Lionheads. They are adorable, what breed are they?

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2007)

So...they aren't different breeds...but, here are a few photos of my Chaucer hanging out with her babies:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep - that's Tiny. The same day I bought Tiny, we bought two Netherland Dwarfs from the same breeder...sort of. The wife bred NDs and 2 other smaller breeds while the husband bred the big lops and flemish giants. I had gone there to adopt/buy a flemish giant.

We still have one of the NDs - we rehomed his brother to a good home so he'd have a better life. The two never got along once they reached adulthood.

We also have Puck, a Holland Lop, and some HL does, Jenny, a "something or another" and I forget what else.

I've had a french lop and a mini lop too - along with half lionhead/half mini rex mixes....

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great Thread and great pictures.
> 
> Peg is that Tiny? Are those other bunnies yours? If so I didn't realize you had other type of rabbits other than Lionheads. They are adorable, what breed are they?
> 
> Susan:runningrabbit:


----------

